# state sponsor and 176 visa waiting times



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

I am a registered nurse. Should this skill continue to remain on the queensland skills list and i, for example, apply to them for state sponsorship around mid october, can anyone hazard a guess as to how long i would expect to wait to get a result off them?? 
say then this comes back positive and i then apply for a 176 visa, again what time scale am i looking at??

ive looked around other forums and people, are telling each other 6 months for state sponsor decisions and 2 years for visas.

thanks in advance


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> I am a registered nurse. Should this skill continue to remain on the queensland skills list and i, for example, apply to them for state sponsorship around mid october, can anyone hazard a guess as to how long i would expect to wait to get a result off them??
> say then this comes back positive and i then apply for a 176 visa, again what time scale am i looking at??
> 
> ive looked around other forums and people, are telling each other 6 months for state sponsor decisions and 2 years for visas.
> ...


If your skill is on the upcoming State Migration Plan, my guess is processing could take anywhere between 3-12 months depending on date of initial application. Also, there is the wait time for getting the State Sponsorship too, which as you said is 6 months. If you want faster processing, it would be quicker if you found an employer to sponsor you, but that won't give you permanent residency right away.


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

matjones said:


> If your skill is on the upcoming State Migration Plan, my guess is processing could take anywhere between 3-12 months depending on date of initial application. Also, there is the wait time for getting the State Sponsorship too, which as you said is 6 months. If you want faster processing, it would be quicker if you found an employer to sponsor you, but that won't give you permanent residency right away.


thanks for that. do employers tend not to offer 121 visas then?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> thanks for that. do employers tend not to offer 121 visas then?


To be honest I don't know too much about how the Employer Sponsored Visas work. Maybe others on the forum can enlighten us. I was under impression they were not permanent right away, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> I am a registered nurse. Should this skill continue to remain on the queensland skills list and i, for example, apply to them for state sponsorship around mid october, can anyone hazard a guess as to how long i would expect to wait to get a result off them??
> say then this comes back positive and i then apply for a 176 visa, again what time scale am i looking at??
> 
> ive looked around other forums and people, are telling each other 6 months for state sponsor decisions and 2 years for visas.
> ...


Hey pal,

I think it differs from state to state - in my case, prior to getting the 121 visa, I applied to Victoria for state sponsorship. This application which was done online only took a few weeks for them to send me an e-mail confirming that I had been granted SS. Obviously it would then be the case that I would apply to DIAC for the formal 176 visa which, as I'm to believe, could take 12-18 months for a decision.

In terms of the 121 visa I don't think employers like these too much as it takes a while to get the employee there (i.e. 3-6 months), so a 457 is so much quicker in that respect. In addition the 457 places an emphasis on staying with the employer for a 2 year period (I think) otherwise another employer must take over the visa or you leave the country within 28 days. The 121 means that both the employer and the employee must have the 'intention' to work together for a minimum of 3 years but the benefit to the employee is that it is a PR visa and allows freedom of movement within Oz.


----------



## miszy (Feb 1, 2010)

matjones said:


> To be honest I don't know too much about how the Employer Sponsored Visas work. Maybe others on the forum can enlighten us. I was under impression they were not permanent right away, but maybe I am wrong.


It depends on the employer. We got the PR right away from the my husband employer which is University of Canberra and the process takes 7months. It would be less if not for my FBI which in the end does not count or i don't know maybe its luck as Ive been processing it until now for the 4th time (doesnt matter if rejected again as we have the visa now and we are flying on the 6th of next month).


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Would love to go down the 457 route, however, am I right in saying that we would not get child allowanc or subsidised medicare? Also when you eventually go for a pr, don't you have to pay for all your medicals again and of course pay out for another visa? Is a 457 safe to go out on? Clarification much appreciated. By the way I have 2 young kiddies so I need to look out for them.


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> Would love to go down the 457 route, however, am I right in saying that we would not get child allowanc or subsidised medicare? Also when you eventually go for a pr, don't you have to pay for all your medicals again and of course pay out for another visa? Is a 457 safe to go out on? Clarification much appreciated. By the way I have 2 young kiddies so I need to look out for them.


On a 457 I don't think you are entitled to child benefits or subsidised medicare but I'm pretty certain that you are entitled to LAFA (Living Away From Home Allowance); although, I'm not certain how this works.

Maybe a quick search through the previous posts will raise something on this one.


----------



## Bexnshim (Mar 21, 2010)

*176 State sponsored*

We have just finally put in our aplication for a visa, we were lucks as the ocupation we were applying for remained on the SOL list.
We have now been told by our agent that we can expect to wait 2 years before we are assigned a case officer! Can anyone confirm that this is so?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Bexnshim said:


> We have just finally put in our aplication for a visa, we were lucks as the ocupation we were applying for remained on the SOL list.
> We have now been told by our agent that we can expect to wait 2 years before we are assigned a case officer! Can anyone confirm that this is so?


Here is the link to the client charter: 

Client Service Charter

Did you apply for a 175 General Skilled? if so, you can expect 18-24 month wait.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

How much waiting-time for getting State Sponsorship, we can expect????

If it's 3 months or more and on getting the SS, the processing time for priority 2 is upto 12 months so (3+12=15 months) assuming optimum conditions.
and 175/176 for priority 3 is 18 to 24 months.

So not much difference in processing time, what u ppl recommend????????

Also during the waiting period of 3 months for SMP approval, the DIAC can introduce some another nasty rule/policy.


----------

